
PLT Scheme Blog: PLT Scheme v4.1.5 - azharcs
http://blog.plt-scheme.org/2009/03/plt-scheme-v415.html
======
pavelludiq
I wonder why people don't use PLT that much. It has libraries, docs and tools,
and its scheme(maybe thats the problem?). Its a cool environment, I like it
very much.

~~~
runevault
For some reason while I tried it for several months it never felt... sticky? I
just never felt like it quite fit for me.

Of course Clojure showing up may be part of the reason for that.

~~~
mahmud
You are overestimating the significance and impact of Clojure. The language
has potential, but it hasn't stolen mindshare from Scheme or any other Lisp
dialect for that matter. People going to Clojure are coming mostly from non-
Lisp languages. Lispers are quite happy with what they have; there are
standards compliant, mature Schemes for the JVM. Clojure offers nothing to
Schemers.

